
Evolution and Facebook - newsit
http://www.slate.com/id/2211068
======
dhimes
Dang. I thought it was working with gnome.

------
tptacek
In which Slate writer Chris Wilson spends 14 grafs illustrating that there is,
in fact, such a thing as a meme.

